# Giallo Belotti, ha firmato ma non si sa la squadra



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.

Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

se domani Maldini si presenta con Belotti può anche tornare a Ibiza...


----------



## kYMERA (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicate né da lui né dal nuovo club


Beh se non ha fatto ancora le visite mediche mi sembra anche normale.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


Avrà firmato per il Monaco immagino


----------



## chicagousait (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


Il Milan


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicate né da lui né dal nuovo club



Chi mette firme di qua e di là, e chi di firme non ne vede una nemmeno a pregare. Così va il mondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


vuoi vedere che belotti ha firmato come nuovo ds del milan?


----------



## GP7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vuoi vedere che belotti ha firmato come nuovo ds del milan?


lo stavo per scrivere io..


----------



## kipstar (30 Giugno 2022)

questo è un mercato dove tutti hanno già firmato....ma le ufficialità tardano.....


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


Ha donato con Maldini ma gazisdis ha cancellato


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2022)

Impossibile che abbia firmato per il Milan.
Se ci va di lusso l'anno prossimo avremo Origi Giroud e un terzo attacante che costa poco e che vale poco per il presente.
Se ci va male ci ritroviamo con Origi-Giroud. E quando avremo lasciati giustamente andare Castillejo in Spagna non avremo nemmeno la possibilità di fare quel obbrobrio tecnico-tattico che e stato Castillejo falso nove


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


Penso che non lo sa manco lui, è una sorpresa


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se domani Maldini si presenta con Belotti può anche tornare a Ibiza...


E pensa se si presenta con Belotti e la Bernarda,oppure magari con Politano a 20 mln.


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh se non ha fatto ancora le visite mediche mi sembra anche normale.


dai di solito si sa con chi stai per firmare, non è che l'hai scoperto in giornata di Asllani


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Avrà firmato per il Monaco immagino


l'hanno accostato a così tante squadre che è difficile sceglierne una...pure oggi si parlava di quattro possibili (Milan, Roma, Monaco, Monza)


----------



## Gito (30 Giugno 2022)

Belotti a zero con Giroud ed Origi non sarebbe male. Non sono un estimatore del Gallo sinceramente, però avremmo 3 prime punte vere e non una e mezzo come la scorsa stagione. Se sistemiamo la fascia destra Belotti in mezzo con 2 giocatori sulle fasce che la buttano in dentro potrebbe anche fare una buona stagione tutto sommato e per le liste sarebbe buono. 
Però credo che sia più facile che abbia firmato col Monaco.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


Che notizia 

Belotti ha firmato, ma non si sa con chi, se per il Monaco, il Milan o se era solo un bigliettino di auguri per il nipotino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2022)

Per fare il terzo attaccante da schierare in coppa italia alla fine potrebbe pure andare bene a zero


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Belotti praticamente lascia il Torino in silenzio.
> 
> Secondo La Stampa ha già firmato con un'altra squadra, ma ancora non viene comunicata né da lui né dal nuovo club


ma Belotti terza punta a parametro zero vi farebbe così schifo? Comunque al 99.9% è del Monaco


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma Belotti terza punta a parametro zero vi farebbe così schifo? Comunque al 99.9% è del Monaco


se non prendi i giocatori forti in difesa, centrocampo e ala destra Sì mi farebbe schifo
se invece ci fossero i primi tre reparti allora sarebbe diverso...comunque ha rifiutato 3,6 milioni dal Toro quindi minimo gli dovresti dare 4 milioni
per fare la terza punta quasi il massimo dell'ingaggio al momento...


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se domani Maldini si presenta con Belotti può anche tornare a Ibiza...



Ma figurati dai, se restiamo con questo modulo che te ne fai di tre centravanti più Ibra? Origi ha chiuso ad ogni altro discorso punte.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma figurati dai, se restiamo con questo modulo che te ne fai di tre centravanti più Ibra? Origi ha chiuso ad ogni altro discorso punte.


Eh ma la gente chiede la terza punta! Roba che non ha manco il Real Madrid o il Manchester City. Con Giroud, Origi, Rebic, Leao + un giovane (Lazovic, Nasti, Colombo) il reparto attaccanti è stra-chiuso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Giugno 2022)

Invece potrebbe arrivare.
É Italiano e quindi da meno problemi per le liste É cautela la squadra. Se un infortunio mettesse fuori gioco a lungo Giroud o Origi l’altro sarebbe senza cambio. In una stagione con 19 partite in due mesi e spiccioli e senza cambio da usare dopo il 60’.

Necessario, no. Utile, si.


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece potrebbe arrivare.
> É Italiano e quindi da meno problemi per le liste É cautela la squadra. Se un infortunio mettesse fuori gioco a lungo Giroud o Origi l’altro sarebbe senza cambio. In una stagione con 19 partite in due mesi e spiccioli e senza cambio da usare dopo il 60’.
> 
> Necessario, no. Utile, si.


il suo stesso allenatore ha detto che segna solo in casa e in trasferta sparisce solitamente, non proprio da Milan...


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Eh ma la gente chiede la terza punta! Roba che non ha manco il Real Madrid o il Manchester City. Con Giroud, Origi, Rebic, Leao + un giovane (Lazovic, Nasti, Colombo) il reparto attaccanti è stra-chiuso.


ce ne fosse uno che gioca a destra tra quelli che citi...


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece potrebbe arrivare.
> É Italiano e quindi da meno problemi per le liste É cautela la squadra. Se un infortunio mettesse fuori gioco a lungo Giroud o Origi l’altro sarebbe senza cambio. In una stagione con 19 partite in due mesi e spiccioli e senza cambio da usare dopo il 60’.
> 
> Necessario, no. Utile, si.


Ci vogliono 3 punte. Non si scappa.
Ma nessuno accetterebbe di fare la terza punta tra Origi che si muove da Liverpool per essere titolare.
Giroud che ha avuto qualche brutta reazione quando è stato cambiato (eppure giocava titolare da almeno 10 partite di fila) e Belotti che secondo me non si vede nemmeno come la prima riserva ma solo come il titolare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

Penso di essere l unico a cui piacerebbe averlo con terza scelta. 
Siamo passati da anni in cui non avevamo un 9 e ora come nei peggiori traumi ne vorrei 4


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono 3 punte. Non si scappa.
> Ma nessuno accetterebbe di fare la terza punta tra Origi che si muove da Liverpool per essere titolare.
> Giroud che ha avuto qualche brutta reazione quando è stato cambiato (eppure giocava titolare da almeno 10 partite di fila) e Belotti che secondo me non si vede nemmeno come la prima riserva ma solo come il titolare.


Belotti é milanista,ma esse voluto fare il titolare in una squadra da zona Europa avrebbe rinnovato con il Toro.
Titolare in Milan, Inter e Juve non puó essere.

O va in Premier, per provare un calcio diverso, o punta su Napoli, Roma o Milan Da riserva.

Qualsiasi altra scelta ha poco senso, per me.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Belotti é milanista,ma esse voluto fare il titolare in una squadra da zona Europa avrebbe rinnovato con il Toro.
> Titolare in Milan, Inter e Juve non puó essere.
> 
> O va in Premier, per provare un calcio diverso, o punta su Napoli, Roma o Milan Da riserva.
> ...


Per me va a l'estero. E anche se non seguo quello che si dice di lui non sarei nemmeno stupito se facesse una scelta come Insigne.


----------



## Ambrole (1 Luglio 2022)

Non è un giocatore che mi piace, però essendo italiano e a zero se ti accettasse un contratto da due milioni, che è il suo valore, si potrebbe anche fare. Peccato che ne voglia il doppio .


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso di essere l unico a cui piacerebbe averlo con terza scelta.
> Siamo passati da anni in cui non avevamo un 9 e ora come nei peggiori traumi ne vorrei 4


il Giallo Belotti come terza punta a me andrebbe molto bene, però dici bene sarebbe il quarto attaccante, un pò inutile


----------



## Prealpi (1 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il Giallo Belotti come terza punta a me andrebbe molto bene, però dici bene sarebbe il quarto attaccante, un pò inutile


In realtà sarebbe il terzo, il secondo va per i 36 e Ibra è come se non ci fosse


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

lui saluta il Torino, il Torino e i tifosi lo salutano

e ancora non si sa con chi si è accordato


----------

